# International Cub Lo Boy 185 Hydraulic fluid???



## jeffmetzjr (Feb 4, 2021)

From what I understand , the 185 uses the same fluid for tranny as it does for hydraulics?
I bought a used 185 and have no idea the last time the fluids were changed. the 3 point lifts my snow plow easily but it struggles a bit with my larger cultivator.
I am wondering if it may be low on fluid, or is just underpowered to lift the cultivator.

My question is:
Can somebody please show me where I check/add fluid to the 185? I found a few plugs in the rear end by the PTO but Im not sure what is what. It appears to be a lower left and right as well as a middle top plug.
These are bolts with a square head.
So as to be perfectly clear, could someone upload a picture of the location to be filled? I really appreciate your help!
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You need to read this over. Gets into specifics you are looking for around page 51.



International Cub 185 Lo-Boy Operator's Manual 8-75


----------

